# Tenderness



## thestarsfall (Dec 3, 2006)

These past couple of days I have been rather tender and sore in my pelvic area....particularily on the right side, like right by my hip bone (illiac crest for anyone who knows where that is)...its odd feeling when i stand up sometimes and if i press it it hurts much more than if i press the same spot on the left side...

Anyone know what might be up?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 3, 2006)

I would check with my doctor if the tenderness persists. It could be any number of things. :/


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 3, 2006)

If you're experiencing intermittent waves of pain and tenderness in the right iliac fossa it could be a symptom of appendicitis.  Go get it checked out soon.  It's not a lot of fun when it gets acute.


----------



## thestarsfall (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_If you're experiencing intermittent waves of pain and tenderness in the right iliac fossa it could be a symptom of appendicitis.  Go get it checked out soon.  It's not a lot of fun when it gets acute._

 
I don't think its that....its more inwards...towards my centre kinda...

Yeah, if it's still painfull in a couple days I think I'll go to the clinic...


----------

